# Mitsubishi WD-73737 vs. WD-73837



## Andoskyy

I just wrote up a nice detailed thread with links to what I was referring to, but i cant post links until 5 posts :nono: oh well....

So anyway, i'm trying to justify the $300 price difference between the Mitsubishi WD-73737 and the WD-73837

The 73873 has 3 upgrades:

-Dark Detailer
-Perfect Tint
-Deep Field Imager

Does anyone here have experience with either/both of these TV's and have any input whether or not these features are worth the $$ or are just marketing hype?

Thank you in advance,

-Andrew


----------



## glaufman

Assuimng you're not a spammer, feel free to go to our post-padding thread to get yourself up to 5 (system sometimes takes up to an hour to update once yuo've done this). :T


----------



## Andoskyy

Thank you for the tip!

here are the 3 features I referenced:

http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/img/product_features/dark_detailer.gif

http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/img/product_features/perfect_tint.gif

http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/img/product_features/deepfieldimager.gif


----------



## glaufman

Well, the dark detailer sounds like a dynamic iris, which most calibrators would turn off for calibration, and would suggest leaving off for an accurate picture. That being said, many agree that users can turn it back on to a low setting if they choose to achieve blacker blacks, but caution to look closely at what it's doing to the images to decide whether it's worth it.
The last one sounds like a contrast-enhancing feature, again most calibrators would say turn it off and leave it off. Modern TVs are full of these extra features that sound good but ultimately result in a less accurate picture.
the middle one sounds like an advanced 3D CMS, useful for a calibrator to really dial in the color gamut... IF it operates properly, which many of them don't. And it's something that shouldn't be touched by those without accurate measuring instruments and knowledge of how to use them and the controls.
Unfortunately I have very little experience with Mits sets, and none recent to give you better info.


----------



## Andoskyy

very good points in that the calibrators would probably shut off those features. It sounds like i could save the money, perform a good calibration, and get the same basic results.

do you have any experience with calibration systems? are there DVD's out there that are reputable?

thank you again,

-Andrew


----------



## glaufman

Keep in mind, the color controls will be very useful for cal if you get instrumentatoin to use them right. 
DVE BD is a very reputable bluray for patterns, both basic and grayscale, and instructions on how ot use the basic ones (visually). There's a THX Optimizer on all THX Certified discs, but that won't get you quite as far. You can search the stickies here... I think Len listed a bunch of other resources, but DVEBD is the one I've used most. I'm not sure if it has the patterns for using those color controls, but I know the THX doesn't.


----------



## lcaillo

Adjusting color is next to impossible without a decent meter and the right software. Gray scale can be approximated, but doing color decoder adjustments is best left alone if you don't have the right equipment. This is particularly true on the Mitsubishis which don't behave exactly as one would expect. Even the gray scale can be challenging, beyond roughly adjusting it.

I don't recall, but do they both have the same advanced mode for calibration, or does the higher end model only?


----------



## spartanstew

I was deciding between the 65737 and the 65837 about 6 months ago. The consensus at the time was that it was worth it to get the 837 mainly for the better blacks it provides. So, I bought the 65837. I've since then also purchased the 60C9 (clone of the 737). If I have them side by side, I can see a slight difference in black level, but IMO it's not worth the extra money, and if I had to do it over again, I would have purchased the 65737


----------



## Andoskyy

thank you all again.

spartanstew, thank you for sharing your experience with this TV, I may as well save the extra money.

I have a 5 year old samsung DLP upstairs now that i'm still very happy with....so i'm sure this will still be an improvement.

my $300 could EASILY be spent elsewhere 

these home theater projects add up quick!


----------



## glaufman

spartanstew said:


> I was deciding between the 65737 and the 65837 about 6 months ago. The consensus at the time was that it was worth it to get the 837 mainly for the better blacks it provides. So, I bought the 65837. I've since then also purchased the 60C9 (clone of the 737). If I have them side by side, I can see a slight difference in black level, but IMO it's not worth the extra money, and if I had to do it over again, I would have purchased the 65737


Just out of curiosity, did you calibrate either of them?


----------



## spartanstew

glaufman said:


> Just out of curiosity, did you calibrate either of them?


Not professionally, but they've both been calibrated with DVE-BD


----------



## Andoskyy

did the DVE-BD improve the picture drastically, or only to the degree that someone with a trained eye would notice?

i've never calibrated a TV before, but should probably look into it.


----------



## spartanstew

It's drastic to me, but YMMV


----------



## glaufman

spartanstew said:


> Not professionally, but they've both been calibrated with DVE-BD


So it's a semi-fair comparison :T


Andoskyy said:


> did the DVE-BD improve the picture drastically, or only to the degree that someone with a trained eye would notice?


I've only had one person tell me they couldn't see the difference in sets after I've adjusted just using DVE, and that's my cousin who's had vision problems his whole life.



> I've never calibrated a TV before, but should probably look into it.


If you think you want to hire a pro, go for it. If you think you want to learn to do it yourself, go for it, but be prepared, to do anything beyond the 5 basic settings can be (for some) a long steep learning curve, as well as an investment in equipment. If you're like me, the learning experience is well worth the sweat equity, or even if you're not like me but like to tweak and tweak and tweak... but if you're only going to do it once, it's probably not worth the ROI to DIY, depending on how much your time is worth to you.


----------



## Andoskyy

thank you for your reply. sorry i didn't reply earlier...i didn't get an email alert that i had a reply.

i will try the 5 basic steps, but maybe bring in someone experienced if i feel i'm not getting the most from the picture.


----------

